# Homelite super xl carb problems



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Hello all, new to the form, hope some one can help me get this saw running right. 

It's a homelite super xl with a 20 in bar probally late 60s to mid 70s vintage would be my best guess. It has the model # tag missing. It has the tillotson HS26A carb. Any one know where in the ball park these mixture screws should be set? Also is this an automatic oiling saw, it does have the manual pumper on the side.

Just bought it in a pawn shop last week for cheep, it starts easily idles decent but bogs down on high idle. I've played with the two mixture screws and got it to run quite a bit better but it's still not right. My buddy thinks it it's getting too much fuel. But I don't want to lean out the mixture any more on the high idle, don't want to blow it up. 

Any sugestions or advice will be welcomed. I need the saw to work, I had some logging done here on my property and have a huge mess to clean up. I can't afford a new saw right now, so i really need to get the old girl going this summer.  

Just went out and fooled with it again. This time its leaking fuel badly from the carb. Took it all apart and seen some varnish on the nedle, cleaned that up, put it back together and it's still leaking. At this pint I probbally need to get a rebuild kit and go through the entire carb. Any one know where I can get one of these kits? 

Thanks Mike


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, probably your best bet to getting it running smooth is to clean out & rebuild the carburetor. But first I'd check the cylinder/piston for scoring or damage, that can also be a cause of poor running/low power. Pull the muffler off and check the piston & the cylinder walls.


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Yes I will check that, The saw seems to have great compression, I will have to put my guage on it and post the results.

Thanks Mike


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

*Homelite super xl chain saw repair*

Ok here is an update guys. Bought carb kit on e bay for about 9 bucks, replaced fuel lines and cleaned tank. I took the muffler off to check the piston and cyl walls like some one sugested. That was in perfect condition, so I never bothered to put a guage on it to check the comp. I found that the throttle linkage was rubbing in two spots, bent that just so it was out of the way. Found that the high speed inlet port was clogged under the welch plug. There was a screen in there and it was completely full of crud. Got the high and low settings from the guy I bought the carb kit from. 1 1/4 L and 1 on H I put it all back together and the saw seems to run great, no flat spot in the high rpm range. However the fuel tank had some corrosion at the bottom edge. The crud inside was all that was sealing it, so when I cleaned it, the tank developed a leak. I patched it on the outside where it was pitted looking with some chopped fiberglass. It now looks nice and smooth but fuel is now weeping through the patch. So now i'm looking for some of that epoxy tank sealer that you pour into the tank. Any one have any good products they have used? I will keep you all updated.

Thanks Mike


----------



## noah (Oct 26, 2011)

get some jb weld i had a homelite xl 101 and it had a hole in it it worked till it went in my barn fire put it on the outside i use my kinfe to put it on hope this will help i am new noah


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

noah said:


> get some jb weld i had a homelite xl 101 and it had a hole in it it worked till it went in my barn fire put it on the outside i use my kinfe to put it on hope this will help i am new noah


Noah, welcome to the forum, the thread you posted on is several years old so you may not get a response from them. Have a good one. Geo


----------

